# Moving to Canada from India



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi,

My current profile is of Senior merchandiser, working in India and looking for options/ways to move to Canada.
could anyone, pls guide me what is the process to get PR for Canada?
also, what are profiles which are closely matching to the profile of Senior Merchandiser (Merchandise administrator)

pls help??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will need pre-arranged employment. Very difficult when so far away.


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You will need pre-arranged employment. Very difficult when so far away.


is there any other way out?
because pre-arranged employment is not possible..

also, where can I check the list of profiles which are open by Canadian govt. to see what are all options suitable for me ?
thanks for your reply


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is the list for Skilled Worker applicants. You can check the NOC numbers on the CIC WEBSITE at Search
0211 Engineering managers
1112 Financial and investment analysts
2113 Geoscientists and oceanographers
2131 Civil engineers
2132 Mechanical engineers
2134 Chemical engineers
2143 Mining engineers
2145 Petroleum engineers
2144 Geological engineers
2146 Aerospace engineers
2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers)
2154 Land surveyors
2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers
2243 Industrial instrument technicians and mechanics
2263 Inspectors in public and environmental health and occupational health and safety
3141 Audiologists and speech-language pathologists
3142 Physiotherapists
3143 Occupational Therapists
3211 Medical laboratory technologists
3212 Medical laboratory technicians and pathologists' assistants
3214 Respiratory therapists, clinical perfusionists and cardiopulmonary technologists
3215 Medical Radiation Technologists
3216 Medical Sonographers
3217 Cardiology technologists and electrophysiological diagnostic technologists


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for this valuable information!
while checking I found code *6222 Retail and wholesale buyers*
I fit into this category according to the profile I have but I can't get more information ..
could you pls help and advise further if this profile is open and what is the eligibility criteria?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Spring2014 said:


> Thanks for this valuable information!
> while checking I found code *6222 Retail and wholesale buyers*
> I fit into this category according to the profile I have but I can't get more information ..
> could you pls help and advise further if this profile is open and what is the eligibility criteria?



The government website will tell you if that profile is open (highly doubtful).


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

colchar said:


> The government website will tell you if that profile is open (highly doubtful).


Hello, 
I have checked but unable to actually see if the profile is actually open or not? as it is not stated very clearly?

As per the above given NOC list - very limited profiles are open and there is no general profile either with which a person can apply?

pls help and shed some light on this profile (6222 - retail or wholesale buyers)??


----------

